
Parametrising Code Over Modules: Towards Backpack in Practice - wz1000
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3ehG4GQpxU
======
wz1000
I'm really excited for backpack, because with its release, 2 of the 3 major
problems that I had working with Haskell have been solved, in addition to the
dependency/cabal hell problem being solved by stack last year.

1\. String types(Text, Bytestring, String...)

2\. Lack of modules being... modular: The Haskell ecosystem has loads of
code/interface duplication, with Lazy/Strict versions of data structures,
modules that work with only a specific version of other modules and so on.

The third major problem I have is records. There are lots of different
proposed solutions to this(vinyl, hlist, rawr and so on) but nothing really
satisfactory yet.

